# No second stage power



## Hiyamoose (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi all

Happy new year. Just took out my HS724 for first time this season in Westchester NY. Recently serviced by reputable dealer. Machine struggled to clear what wasn’t very wet snow. Seems like second stage struggles to throw and then the auger area backs up with snow forcing me to stop and clear it.

Any suggestions? Frustrated and always liked the Honda blower but hate shoveling which is what I ended up doing. Is the WD40 application when machine is dry a real fix? Seems like it should be clearing better regardless.

thanks
J


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Check the belt tension. Check for belt slap, disengaged and engaged.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

pic of machine?

HS or HSS?

Rpms at fast throttle?

elevation?

still under warranty if HSS?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

WD-40 works, but Fluid Film in the aerosol can is better. 

You need to spray it on the chute, impeller fan and on the interior of the 
impeller/snow blower fan housing to help discharge the snow better.
Once you do that you will double your casting distance.

Even with heavy wet snow it will work well, you will have to recoat it a 
few times especially when you hit the snow with salt in it.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I adjusted the augur lever on my HS622 an hour ago. Turned out to be at least some of my second stage problem. I say 'part' only because of caution.
And I adjusted the drive lever also. That took care of a 'no reverse' issue I was having on occasion. 12" over the next few days, She's ready to rock.


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

I have the same type of problem. My *HSS724* started up and ran fine while blowing snow for on a path of about 30 feet. Then it just quit blowing snow, even while the blades were turning. The snow was light and fluffy and there was nothing jammed in the chute. * Evidently the impellor that pushes the snow out of the chute is not turning*. Should I check for a broken belt, and does that entail merely taking off the shroud that covers that area? Thank you. I ended up shoveling 9" of snow this morning, which was not how I wanted to start my day.


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

Sparkland said:


> I have the same type of problem. My *HSS724* started up and ran fine while blowing snow for on a path of about 30 feet. Then it just quit blowing snow, even while the blades were turning. The snow was light and fluffy and there was nothing jammed in the chute. * Evidently the impellor that pushes the snow out of the chute is not turning*. Should I check for a broken belt, and does that entail merely taking off the shroud that covers that area? Thank you. I ended up shoveling 9" of snow this morning, which was not how I wanted to start my day.


It was sheer bolt on the impeller shaft. Back to good as new.


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

Sparkland said:


> It was sheer bolt on the impeller shaft. Back to good as new.


Not exactly back to good as new. I went out to blow some heavy snow around and the impellor sheer pin broke again. This is the third time in as many weeks. I am really hesitant to put a stronger sheer pin in it. Anyone else having trouble with the HSS724 breaking impellor pins?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

What do the belts look like?? You may have an issue with shock loading when getting into the heavy snow and then breaking the shear bolt.

I suppose you could use a grade 2 or 5 bolt weakened with a hack saw cut in place of the shear bolt.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Sparkland said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the HSS724 breaking impellor pins?


OEM Honda shear bolts? Be sure you're tightening it until snug, but not too much. I use a 1/4" ratchet with only a 5" handle so that I can't overtighten it.


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you. I tried not to overtighten it. I will keep it a bit looser next time. I noticed they are not the same as the sheer pins on the auger. I will have to find the part # and order a new batch.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Sparkland said:


> Thank you. I tried not to overtighten it. I will keep it a bit looser next time. I noticed they are not the same as the sheer pins on the auger. I will have to find the part # and order a new batch.


You're right to be concerned breaking impeller pins 3 times in a row. Are there any other obstructions in the auger system? with the plug wire off can you move everything by hand okay? Have you removed belt cover and inspected belt? And see that it moves freely?

are you attempting to throw too much big ice blocks or other non snow items?

assuming that you are not over tightening the shear bolt it appears that something else is going on here.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Sparkland said:


> I will keep it a bit looser next time.


They should be quite snug, not loose at all.


Sparkland said:


> I noticed they are not the same as the sheer pins on the auger. I will have to find the part # and order a new batch.


The impeller shear bolt is a carriage bolt style vs the hex bolt style for the augers. Same torque, different type bolt.








Impeller Shear Bolt

90121-V45-A00BOLT, CARRIAGE (6X18)
Auger Shear Bolt 

90119-V45-A00BOLT, SPECIAL (6X18)


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

tabora said:


> They should be quite snug, not loose at all.
> 
> The impeller shear bolt is a carriage bolt style vs the hex bolt style for the augers. Same torque, different type bolt.
> View attachment 191988
> ...


Thank you, yes I had the correct type bolts in the proper locations. Since the snow was slushy and heavy, the broken bolt got bound up in the impellor section and caused some nice gouges in the metal. So much for my pristine six year old snow blower. I have ordered some nice Red Honda Paint to at least delay the inevitable rust spots. It's kind of hard to see the scrapes in the picture but they are there and they are deep.


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> You're right to be concerned breaking impeller pins 3 times in a row. Are there any other obstructions in the auger system? with the plug wire off can you move everything by hand okay? Have you removed belt cover and inspected belt? And see that it moves freely?
> 
> are you attempting to throw too much big ice blocks or other non snow items?
> 
> assuming that you are not over tightening the shear bolt it appears that something else is going on here.


Everything seems to move freely with the impeller and auger. Nothing wrong with the belt. This last bit of snow was slushy and heavy.


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

My standard reply is that you need to install some flaps on your impeller. They will increase the performance of any machine.


----------

